# [JAVA] un IDE pour programmer en JAVA



## CoolCoCo (9 Janvier 2003)

Voila ma question: je commence en java... (je connais bien le c + php)... quel IDE me conseillerier vous?

bien sur que je connais project builder mais bon il me semble compliqué et pas très adapté au java

je connais aussi jbuilder de borland qui est gratuit en version personnal, mais ca m'a l'air bien lourd (c'est lent sur mon ibook 800...)

... existe-il d'autre IDE?


----------



## Eddy58 (10 Janvier 2003)

Project Builder a peut etre l'air compliqué comme ca au premier abord mais un environnement de développement n'est pas une chose simple en elle même, et il faut passer beaucoup de temps non seulement à apprendre un langage, mais aussi à tirer bon parti de l'environnement de dev. Project est bien foutu quand meme, personnellement je trouve que c'est un super outil, et en plus gratuit. Alors pourquoi se priver ? 
Passes un peu plus de temps sur Project Builder et je suis certain que tu feras tout ce dont tu as envies en java.


----------



## Alsuper (10 Janvier 2003)

Salut 

Moi perso j'ai utiliser Project Builder pour la réalisation de mon mémoire entièrement en java.

Sinon il existe Eclipse (centrale à gaz java) 
ou encore   Jedit  qui est pas mal du tout

Bonne chance dans le langage que j'aime le plus (voir mon icone).

Al.P


----------



## olof (10 Janvier 2003)

Dans le genre usine à gaz, nous avons aussi JDeveloper d'Oracle !

Téléchargeable gratuitement, sauf erreur, à des fins d'apprentissage, ou tant qu'il n'est pas utilisé commercialement...

Faut fouiller un peu sur  le site Technet.


----------



## Odoak (14 Janvier 2003)

Y'a BlueJ qui a l'avantage de montrer les dépendance de façon graphique et il est gratuit.

Pas très très adapté au gros projet par exemple, mais pour commancer c'est bien et l'option de créer des objets indépendant est très pratique.

Sinon tu peux juste commencer par taper ton code dans TextEdit et le sauvegarder avec un .java

Ensuite du va dans le répertoire courant du fichier .java dans le terminal et tu le compile avec "javac tonFichier.java"

Il va créer un .class si tu n'a pas d'erreur et tu pourras l'exécuter en tapant "java tonFichier"

C'est tout.


Odoak


----------



## nekura (5 Février 2003)

Un autre éditeur à surveiller de très près : IDEA (www.intellij.com)
La dernière version 3.0 nécessite le jre 1.4.1, donc il faudra attendre un peu, mais la version 2.6 se contente de la 1.3.
Cet éditeur, s'il n'est pas gratuit, est le plus épatant que j'ai vu depuis bien longtemps.
Détection d'erreurs à la volée, coloration, complétion syntaxique poussée, génération intelligente de code, reformatage avec paramétrage fin de la feuille de style, navigation rapide dans le code, inspection statique de code, refactoring *très* poussé... Tout est pensé et optimisé pour coder très rapidement et efficacement. 
Je ne jurais que par JBuilder avant, maintenant il me semble bien pauvre... La seule chose qui manque à IDEA, c'est un éditeur swing.

Autre possibilité : Netbeans (www.netbeans.org), un peu usine à gaz et lourdingue, mais opensource et gratuit, et puis il marche pas trop mal (à condition d'avoir une machine costaud)


----------



## Filou53 (16 Février 2003)

Salut.
Sur le peu que j'ai lu à ce sujet, 
il semblerait que Java soit un bon outil multi-platteformes.
Cela m'intéresse dans la mesure où étant en passe de switcher, je devrai de toutes façons continuer à utiliser Win$ au bureau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais notamment gérer un fichier to-do list/adresses/tél/... exploitable directement sur les 2 machines, sans devoir convertir à tous les coups.
Est-ce que Java pourrait me permettre de faire cela sans trop m'arracher les cheveux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce que ce n'est pas plutôt un langage destiné au web ?

Par ailleurs, comme c'est à titre perso que je l'utiliserai, je ne tiens pas à dépenser  trop $$$.
Il y a apparemment une version livrée en std avec les macs. Peut-elle convenir ?

J'avais envisagé Revolution ou Real Basic mais dès qu'on veut pouvoir utiliser des bases de données soit cela coûte cher à l'achat soit la redevance annuelle est démesurée (en tous cas à titre privé).

Merci d'avance pour vos avis éclairés
et désolé si mes questions paraîtront sans doute fort triviales à la plupart.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Filou


----------



## omiossec (17 Février 2003)

Pourquoi ne pas essayer Jbuilder de Borland. 
Il existe une version gratuite. 

Jbuilder


----------



## Filou53 (17 Février 2003)

&gt;omiossec

Bonjour et merci.
A ta connaissance, l'accès aux bases de données fait partie de la version gratuite ou pas ?
Ce n'est pas très clair dans ce que j'ai lu jusqu'ici (et honnêtement, je ne tiens pas à me taper toute la doc pour me rendre compte après que ce n'est pas le cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Filou


----------



## omiossec (17 Février 2003)

Les composants graphique ne permettent pas par default d'acceder au données. 

Cependant il est toujours possible de realisé l'acces par jdbc sans probleme.


----------



## Filou53 (18 Février 2003)

&gt; omiossec
Merci.
JDBC c'est un équivalent d'ODBC sous Java ?
Et donc cela c'est du free ?
(sorry pour le niveau de la qst, mais Java c'est vraiment tout neuf pour moi)

Filou


----------



## grenoble (18 Février 2003)

JDBC est une bibliothèque de classes Java permettant une connectivité à des bases de données.
Ce n'est pas ODBC.
Cette bibliothèque est disponible bien sûr gratuitement et par défaut.

Il faut ensuite un driver JDBC spécifique à la base de donnée que tu souhaites utiliser.

Tu trouves des drivers pour les bases de données les plus utilisées. Certains drivers sont payants, certains sont gratuits.
Les différences proviennent généralement des performances, des curseurs disponibles et de fonctions plus riches dans les versions payantes.

L'utilisation dans tes programmes Java est très simple.
Et tu peux très bien utiliser cette connectivité assurée par JDBC depuis tes programmes Cocoa en Objective-C, par java bridge.


----------

